# Cobia Flies



## TangoUniform (Jun 5, 2015)

I’m interested in trying my hand at getting a cobia on a fly this spring, but have no idea as to good flies to use. 

I’ve heard they will hit an old sneaker if they are feeding hard, but I’m pretty sure a fly would be easier to throw than a shoe. 

Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I Usually throw both squid and eel imitations at them. Last year I had good luck with the game changer pattern but it throws like a wet sock lol. They aren’t terribly picky so most bigger patterns will work on them. You definitely want a decent sized profile.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Take a look at some of the larger salmon flies. Most of them are like larger clousers and have a stinger hook which is attached by a wire leader to the back of the main hook. An articulated body would make it look more like an eel which cobia love !


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Both big squid patterns and big mylar tube flies worked for me. Half the time when I threw a rabbit strip eel, the strip would mess up...but when it didn't, damn it looked good in the water.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Make one that looks like a small blue crab about the size of a silver dollar or smaller....Most cobia I used to catch were full of crab.....


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Those crab shaped flies are tough to throw, for me.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

fairpoint said:


> Make one that looks like a small blue crab about the size of a silver dollar or smaller....Most cobia I used to catch were full of crab.....



+1 This pic is a Cobia I killed last year.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

lsucole said:


> Take a look at some of the larger salmon flies. Most of them are like larger clousers and have a stinger hook which is attached by a wire leader to the back of the main hook. An articulated body would make it look more like an eel which cobia love !



Generally on dacron or something like that, rather than wire. 



The salmon flies we use in Alaska are mostly variations on articulated bunny leeches. Basically a strip of rabbit, a loop for a stinger hook, a palmered rabbit collar, some flash, and dumbell eyes. Simple as can be. Tie that in black and it'll look and act like a smaller eel.


Alternately, I imagine they'd eat an EP Baitfish type fly. Big profile and carries no water.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

kingfish501 said:


> Both big squid patterns and big mylar tube flies worked for me. Half the time when I threw a rabbit strip eel, the strip would mess up...but when it didn't, damn it looked good in the water.





Was the tail fouling under the hook point? Tie it with the hook on a loop of dacron. Then break off the hook you tied the fly on. Then there's no forward hook to foul on.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Walton County said:


> Those crab shaped flies are tough to throw, for me.


Thats why you have to have a good captain that can position you upwind from a swimming fish.....


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Fun and helpful thread, guys!!!


----------



## JimW (Jan 27, 2017)

Walton County said:


> Those crab shaped flies are tough to throw, for me.


Constant tension cast (or the Belgian or oval cast) - easy to learn and can greatly improve your ability to cast big or air resistant flies. Or, use a larger line weight.


----------

